# "Fight Club" in tattoo parlor



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 27, 2009)

Click link to read more.

http://www.news-record.com/content/...n_police_break_up_fight_club_at_tattoo_parlor



> Burlington police break up 'fight club' at tattoo parlor
> Friday, February 27
> ( updated 4:59 pm)
> BURLINGTON  The owner of a tattoo shop faces criminal charges after police broke up what they're calling a fight club.
> ...


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 27, 2009)

That sucks, but they should have known better, allowing minors to fight without (I'm assuming) parental consent.


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2009)

Allowing minors to fight period was a really dumb thing. Tattooing and/or piercing minors was a really dumb thing.

Chances are this wouldn't have been much of an issue had everyone involved been of age.


----------

